# Teich Neuling braucht Hilfe, Algen Schwanzlurche



## TSMUE (22. Sep. 2020)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich habe einen Teich sozusagen mitgekauft. Leider ist der alte Besitzer tot. Der Teich ist ca 4,5*2 Meter groß. Tief denke ich max 1,5 Meter.
Anbei habe ich Euch ein paar Bilder geschickt. Auf dem Teich sind viele Seerosen. Über einn Wasserlauf wird aus dem Teich Wasser durch die fotografierte Filteranlage (OASE Biotec10) gepumpt. Aktuell aber leider nur ein Rinnsaal. Die Filter der Anlage habe ich bereits getauscht. Anschließend habe ich auch so einen Filter Neustart siehe Bild dazugegen. Auch habe ich Wasserschnecken eingesett. Ich habe die Pumpe im Teich noch nicht gefunden (die Kabel und Schläuche gehen ins Nirvana des Teiches, reinsteigen habe ich Angst wegen Teichfolie, da ca 10-15 Jahre alt).
Anfang des Sommers waren ausser den __ Libellen ca 7 Schwanzlurche (siehe Foto) im Teich, die haben dann wohl Eier gelegt, weil Anfang August dann lauter kleine im Schlamm waren den ich immer wieder abgeschöpft habe. Habe ich natürlich alle gerettet. Vor ca 2 Wochen sind die Algen dann so viel geworden, dass ich vom Mittel Algenstop siehe Foto (war in unserer Gartenhütte noch vorhanden) in den Teich gegeben habe. Bin mal von 3000l ausgegangen und hab es vorsichtig dosiert. Algen waren nach 3 Tagen alle weg und anscheinend auf den Boden gesunken. Seit 4 Tagen beginnen sie sich wieder zu bilden.
Meine Fragen: Habe ich mit dem Mittel die Schwanzlurche getötet? Hab seitdem keinen mehr gesehen aber auch nicht gesucht. Was soll ich tun?
Ich habe einen Teichsauger mitgeerbt, habe aber Angst die Lurche mit einzusaugen?
Ca 1 mal die Woche fülle ich Frischwasser in den Teich.

Was würdet Ihr mir denn als Erstmassnahmen vorsschlagen was ich tun soll.

Vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Sep. 2020)

Hallo TSMUE,
Das sieht nicht gut aus, steht da eine Angabe zu den Inhaltsstoffen? Ich hab das Produkt so einfach nicht gefunden. Wenn da schon draufsteht, dass man die Fische rausfangen soll, sehe ich schwarz für deine __ Molche. Es ist wahrscheinlich Kupfer drin, das bringt auch deine __ Schnecken um. Käscher nehmen und schauen, ob du etwas lebendes findest und in einen Eimer mit Wasser tun, das Wasser im Eimer öfter wechseln. 
Das Teichwasser auch wechseln. Wenn du eine Zutatenliste findest oder ein Datenblatt, kannst Du es hier reinstellen, vielleicht gibt es dann Entwarnung. Bis dahin muss ich vom Schlimmsten ausgehen. Ich habe keinen Teichsauger, es gibt da sicher welche die Tierschonend sind, wenn du ein Sieb, groben Soff davor machst könnte es gehen, oder du stellst einen Eimer in den Teich und saugst da raus, dann wird nicht alles angesaugt. Wenn nur noch 10 bis 30 cm Wasser im Teich sind, kannst Du noch mal nach überlebenden suchen.

Ich hoffe auf bessere Nachrichten 

Rüdiger


----------



## Ippo (22. Sep. 2020)

Sieht schlecht aus .


> chemisch Kupfer Il-Sulfat



quelle : https://www.schule-bw.de/faecher-un...dateien/galabau/arbeiten/algenbekaempfung.pdf

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ippo


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Sep. 2020)

Danke Ippo,

Ich mag hier kein "gefällt mir" verteilen. 

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Sep. 2020)

Hallo TSMUE,

Eines habe ich noch vergessen, bring das Zeug in die Schadstoffsammlung.

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## Ippo (22. Sep. 2020)

Hallo TSMUE,


TSMUE schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr mir denn als Erstmassnahmen vorsschlagen was ich tun soll.


Deine Steine raus nehmen und die Gräser entfernen. Dabei kannst du die Folie auf Beschädigungen prüfen. Steine wieder neu setzen.
Ich geh in den Teich mit Barfußschuhe.

Lies dir das hier mal durch!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/seerosen-faq.24339/

Die Pumpe wird wohl in der Seerose ein gewachsen sein.
Welchen Durchmesser hat der Schlauch?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ippo


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Sep. 2020)

Hallo TSMUE,
auch von mir ein "Hallo" . Es freut mich, dass Du zu uns gefunden hast, und gleich zur Vorstellung ein paar Bilder gepostet.
Lurche sind nur zeitweilige Teichbewohner - sie verbringen die meiste Zeit an Land! Es ist daher nicht ungewöhnlich, im Sommer oder Frühherbst keine mehr im Teich zu haben.
Wenn Du von Algenmitteln weg willst, dann helfen ein paar Pflanzen im Teich, oder ein größerer Filter, oder etwas mehr Arbeit am Teich. Eine Kombi von den drei Dingen geht auch. Frag' 10 Leute, und Du hast 10 Meinungen... .
Schau' Dich ruhig um im Forum. Die Algenmittel sind nicht schön, aber auch keine toxischen Dinge.


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Rolf,

Informier dich bitte, deine Antwort ist schlicht und einfach falsch. Alte Algenvernichter können Kupfersulfat und Herbizide enthalten. Wie Ippo herausgefunden hat in diesem Fall Kupfersulfat. Angehängt der Link zur Gefahrstoffdatenbank der BU.

http://gestis.itrust.de/nxt/gateway...templates&fn=default.htm&vid=gestisdeu:sdbdeu

H410 sehr giftig  FÜR WASSERORGANISMEN mit langfristiger Wirkung, 

eine höhere Einstufung gibt es nicht. Das Zeug hat in einem Teich nichts zu suchen.
Das muss TSMU nicht wissen, aber man darf das hier auf keinen Fall verharmlosen.

Entschuldigt, wenn ich hier so steil gehe, aber das geht nicht.

TMSU, ich hoffe ich habe dich nicht zu sehr verschreckt, schreib doch bitte, ob du noch etwas gefunden hast, vielleicht sind die Lurche ja schon ausgewandert, mein Molchnachwuchs ist noch da.

Viele Grüße
 Rüdiger


----------



## TSMUE (23. Sep. 2020)

Ippo schrieb:


> Hallo TSMUE,
> 
> Deine Steine raus nehmen und die Gräser entfernen. Dabei kannst du die Folie auf Beschädigungen prüfen. Steine wieder neu setzen.
> Ich geh in den Teich mit Barfußschuhe.
> ...


Hallo Ippo,
vielen Dank!! Der Schlach hat einen Durchmesser von 5 cm.
vg AS


----------



## TSMUE (23. Sep. 2020)

Als erstes Mal herzlichen Dank an Euch alle. Als Anfänger gleich so nen Stockfehler begehen... Mist.. aber danke dass Ihr mich dafür nicht im Teich versenkt habt. Das Mittel ist bereits entsorgt!
Ich muss am We mal fischen gehen. Wir wohnen noch nicht da, daher immer etwas aufwendig. Dann werde ich Euch gerne berichten.
Bringt dieser Filterstarter was? Wendet Ihr sowas auch an? Muss ich an der Filteranlage was ändern? Dringend? Baukosten ufern gerade aus, da wäre ich am Nötigsten interessiert aber ich will den Teich auch erhalten und schauen dass er schön und gesund wird!

Danke!!


----------



## Ida17 (23. Sep. 2020)

Hey Tsmue (richtiger Name wäre toll),

schön dass Du zu uns gefunden hast, herzlich Willkommen.

Das was Du jetzt am besten machen solltest ist Dich mit einer Kaffeetasse (oder sonstigem Getränk) an den Teich setzen und die Saison verstreichen lassen. 
Chemische Mittel sind tabu am Gartenteich, auch "harmlose" Filterstarter. Was soll denn mit dem Zeug gestartet werden? Beim Neubau gibt es noch keine stabile Biologie und beim alten Teich ist bereits eine vorhanden.
Bis der Filter sich eingefahren hat dauert es eine Weile ohne das ständig dran rumgewurschtelt wird. Damit meine ich auch das klinisch korrekte Ausspülen von Schwämmen oder sonstigen Filterbestandteilen, das sollte man nicht machen. 

Wenn der Herbst gekommen ist, dann ist der Zeitpunkt günstig etwas am Teich zu machen. 
Hier eine kleine Auflistung:

- Teichrand von überhängenden Pflanzen freischneiden
- Kapillarsperre überprüfen, aufbessern (dabei kann gleich die Folie auf Dichtigkeit geprüft werden)
- Blüten- und Blattreste der Pflanzen entsorgen
- Seerosen kürzen und ggf. wie in Deinem Fall auslichten
- kleinen Sprudler für eine eisfreie Zone besorgen (bspw. AquaOxy von Oase, soll jetzt keine Werbung sein, aber damit Du mal ein Bild vor Augen hast was das überhaupt ist) 
- mit einem Schlammsauger oder von Hand überzähligen Schlamm aus dem Teich entfernen
- kleine Wasserwechsel können über das ganze Jahr verteilt gemacht werden, nur drauf achten das die Temperaturunterschiede nicht allzu hoch sind 

So, hab ich was vergessen?  

Ach ja, viel Spaß hier bei uns und bei Fragen immer fragen!


----------



## Rhz69 (23. Sep. 2020)

Hallo TSMUE,

Bei mir im Teich liegen 3 leere Muschelschalen ich dachte erst als Deko, ist aber eher ein Mahnmal für mich, mich erst zu informieren und dann zu handeln. Als ich sie reingetan habe lebten sie noch.

dieses Algenmittel scheint immerhin nicht mehr lieferbar zu sein. Das stammt wahrscheinlich aus Zeiten von Betongoldfischteichen mit Springbrunnen und Seerose als einziger Pflanze. Die Goldfische halten ein bisschen was aus, leben vielleicht ein Jahr kürzer. "modernere" Algenmittel machen das was du beobachtet hast. Die Algen verschwinden und kommen langsam wieder, weil du an der Nährstoffsituation nichts geändert hast.
Auf deinem Foto ist nicht zu sehen, ob du Unterwasserpflanzen hast, die helfen gegen Algen, wenn sie wachsen. __ Hornblatt und __ Wasserpest sind da die erstgenannten, schau aber ruhig im Lexikon(https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/unterwasserpflanzen.215/), ob du andere findest, die dir gefallen.

Deinen Bakterienstarter kannst du verwenden, das schadet immerhin nicht. Durch das Kupfer dürftest du auch deine Filterbakterien erledigt haben. Solange noch Kupfer im Teich ist ändert sich das aber auch nicht unbedingt. Daher mein Vorschlag einen grossen Wasserwechsel zu machen. Dann kannst du auch gleich schauen, ob du Schlamm rausholen möchtest/solltest. Das wäre die nächste Ursache für Algen. Den Rest haben Pippo und Ida ja schön zusammengefasst, dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Der Filterstarter macht wahrscheinlich frühestens nächstes Frühjahr Sinn, wenn überhaupt.

Du wirst noch viel Freude an deinem Teich haben, das wünsche ich dir

Rüdiger

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu oben:
Ich habe gesehen, dass man mit meinem link nur zur Datenbank kommt nicht zum richtigen Eintrag für "Kupfersulfat"
dort stehen folgende Werte

LC50 Fische 0.31 mg/L
LC50 Krustentiere 0.07 mg/L
EC50 Algen 0.07 mg/L

LC50 heisst letale (tödliche) Konzentration für 50% der Population
EC50 heisst Effektkonzentration von 50% des maximal Effektes. Wenn es gegen Algen wirkt erledigt es die Wirbellosen. für Amphibien (Lurche) gibt es keine Werte, dürften zwischen Krustentieren und Fischen liegen.

Werte für Bakterien sind dort nicht, Kupfer ist aber bekannt dafür giftig für Bakterien zu sein.


----------



## Ippo (24. Sep. 2020)

TSMUE schrieb:


> Muss ich an der Filteranlage was ändern? Dringend? Baukosten ufern gerade aus, da wäre ich am Nötigsten interessiert aber ich will den Teich auch erhalten und schauen dass er schön und gesund wird!



Nicht unbedingt. Hat dein Vorbesitzer noch irgendwelche Wundermittel im Schrank?
Ganz ehrlich. Mach den Teich komplett leer.
-Seerose rausholen kräftig abspülen so das der Schlamm von den Wurzeln runter ist.
-Steine rausholen abspülen. Gräser, sonstige Gewächse und den Schlamm auch raus Teichfolie abspülen (aber nicht mit hochdruckreiniger, dann lieber weiche Bürste).
-Denn Filter auch entleeren und ausspülen.
-Schlauch vom Filter und der Pumpe abnehmen und kontrollieren, Spülen geben falls austauschen. Nimm dann am besten ein Spiralschlauch. Der liegt sich nicht platt.
-Pumpe auseinander nehmen und säubern. ( Keine Angst die sind einfach aufgebaut)
- Schlauchanschluss gegebenenfalls anpassen. Wenn die „Stufen“ vorhanden sind schneide sie ab auf dein Schlauchdurchmesser.
 
Jede Querschnitts Verkleinerung kostet dich Literleistung ( Im Bild sind alle Stufen vorhanden).
Damit solle deine Pumpe wieder zu alten Glanz kommen. Voraussetzung sie hat kein Schlag abbekommen.
- Steine, Pumpe und Seerose einsetzen
- Wasser marsch

Warum dieser Aufwand???
Du weißt nix über die Geschichte des Teiches. Was wurde gemacht und was nicht. Wenn du den Teich aber auf „Null“ setzt ist es egal. Das sollte dir viel Frust und Kummer ersparen. 
Stell dir einfach vor das Kupfer ist ein Virus das du aus dem Teich haben willst. 
Wenn du alles sauber hast kannst du sicher sein das dein Teich keine Probleme hat mit Rückständen von irgendwelchen Wundermitteln.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ippo


----------



## TSMUE (24. Sep. 2020)

Hallo zusammen, vielen Dank für die super Tipps. Bis wie lange in den Herbst rein würdet Ihr das empfehlen. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist es ja eher von Vorteil wenn das Wasser im Teich kälter ist damit der Unterschied kleiner ist.
Glaubt Ihr dass die __ Molche nächstes Jahr wieder kommen?
Meine Frau hat gestern doch noch einen gesehen und auch mehrere Unterwasser Tiere die aussahen wie große Grillen. Ergo Schlamm langsam von Hand raus damit ich nicht alles wegsauge.
Kleine Frage wie kann ich TSMUE in meinen richtigen Namen ändern?

Vielen Dank!!!
VG Toni aus München


----------



## Ida17 (24. Sep. 2020)

TSMUE schrieb:


> Kleine Frage wie kann ich TSMUE in meinen richtigen Namen ändern?


Das brauchst Du gar nicht, jetzt hast Du Dich ja mit Toni vorgestellt 

Ganz so drastisch wie Ippo würde ich nicht vorgehen, aber mit dem großen Wasserwechsel bin ich auf seiner Seite.
Den kannst Du auch jetzt mit Leitungswasser machen. 
Um sicher zu gehen was da alles im Wasser "drin" ist, würde ich Dir empfehlen noch einen Tröpfchentest im Kofferset zu kaufen. 
Der enthält die gängigsten Wasserwerte wie pH, KH, GH, O², NO², NO³, NH3, NH4, und auch Kupfer, Phosphate und Chlor. 

Den Schlamm kannst Du vorsichtig entfernen und auf Tiere untersuchen, die lassen sich prima zwischenlagern in einer geräumigen Plastikbox mit Frischwasser.
Die Seerose sieht richtig toll aus, aber ich denke da wird noch die eine oder andere helfende Hand mit dran müssen.
Solche Seerosenrhizome sollte man in ihrer Größe nicht unterschätzen und schwer sind sie dazu auch noch


----------



## PeBo (24. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Toni,
jetzt ist eigentlich die richtige Jahreszeit dafür. __ Kröten- und Froschnachwuchs haben den Teich meist verlassen und die Pflanzen sollten jetzt sowieso zurückgeschnitten und dezimiert werden.
Nächstes Jahr im Frühling sieht dann alles wieder prächtig und frisch aus. Und auch deine __ Molche werden dann in großer Anzahl wieder da sein.
Wenn dir eine offene Wasserfläche lieber ist, kannst du auch die Seerose komplett entfernen. Dann kommst du auch jederzeit an deine Pumpe ran, um diese zu reinigen.
Deinen Usernamen brauchst du nicht zu ändern, jetzt wissen wir ja, dass wir dich mit Toni anreden dürfen. Am besten du schreibst wie beim letzten Beitrag einen Gruß mit deinem Namen darunter oder  richtest dir eine passende Signatur ein.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Rhz69 (24. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Toni,

Die "Grossen Grillen" sind sehr wahrscheinlich Libellenlarven, freu dich schon mal auf den Frühling. Gut zu hören, dass es nicht ganz so schlimm rausgekommen ist. Da das Kupfer langfristig schädigt sollte es aber raus.

Gruss

Rüdiger


----------



## TSMUE (22. Juli 2021)

Hallo liebe Foren Mitglieder,

DANKE für Eure Tipps. Hab mich dran gehalten und es wurde eigentlich fantastisch.
Mit Hilfe eines Gärtners haben wir den Teich freigelegt, Schlamm entfernt (hab händisch alle Bergmolche, Libellenlarven etc rausgeholt und wieder eingesetzt) und aussen rum den Rand neu bepflanzt. Die Seerose haben wir auch eingekürzt und trotzdem ist sie toll wieder gekommen. Leider die rosa Seerose nicht. Die kam bisher noch nicht leider.
Zusätzlich habe ich zu dem Biotec10 noch eine dazupassende UV Lampe und einen Oase Skimmer 50170 Swim Skim gekauft. Auch die OASEOASE 43138 AquaActiv BioKick 43138 AquaActiv BioKick habe ich wieder in den Filter gegeben.
Eigentlich bin ich rundum zufrieden. __ Molche haben sich prächtig vermehrt. __ Libellen ohne Ende.
Aber ich bekomme das Algen Problem nicht in den Griff. Den Skimmer leeren wir gefühlt 10 Mal am Tag soviel wächst da nach.

Danke dass Ihr mich noch mal an Eurem Expertenwissen teilhaben lasst!!!

VG Toni


----------



## Kolja (22. Juli 2021)

Hallo Toni,

gut, dass du so viel umsetzen und bewirken konntest.

Wie sieht es aus mit Pflanzen? Außer der Seerose kann ich im Teich nichts entdecken.
Hast du Unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt? 
Bei überschüssigem Nährstoffangebot kommen als erstes die Algen. Wenn andere Pflanzen ihnen die Nährstoffe entziehen, verschwinden sie.

Im Lexikon findest du viele Beschreibungen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Mephisto (24. Juli 2021)

Also ich hatte Anfang des Jahres auch mit fadenalgen zu kämpfen, hab das Mittel benutzt: https://www.koitec24.de/Pon-Vital-Stabile-Teiche-ohne-Fadenalgen::655.html zwar arsch teuer, aber hilft auch....nach 1 Woche waren bei mir alle Fadenalgen weg. Da das Zeug biologisch ist, ist es auch unbedenklich für Tiere


----------



## TSMUE (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen
hab mir jetzt auch so ein Mittel besorgt. Habe ich richtig verstanden das kann ich auch direkt in den Teich streuen, oder wie habt ihr das eingebracht.
Aktuelle haben wir noch keine Unterwasserpflanzen gesetzt. Der Teich war so zugewuchert, dass wir erstmal schauen wollten wie sich die Seerosen entwickeln. Ist ja leider auch nicht so tief. Ok muss ich mir mal anschauen. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Mephisto (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo, also ich hatte die erforderliche Menge abgemessen gehabt in einem extra Behälter und dann einfach so an verdschiedenen stellen im Teich verstreut. Habs jetzt nicht irgendwie in wasser vorher aufgelöst oder so.


----------



## Kolja (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo Toni,

fischt du die Algen denn ab? Achtung: enthalten Kleingetier! Wenn nicht zerfallen sie wieder in ihre Bestandteile und setzen Nährstoffe frei.
Was spricht gegen Unterwasserpflanzen (z.B. __ Hornkraut).
Mein Teich ist ja auch noch sehr jung (ca. 1 Jahr). Ich habe die Algen abgefischt und jetzt nach der ersten richtigen Wachstumsperiode haben sich die Unterwasserpflanzen (Tannenwedel, Hornkraut, Nadelsimse, __ Tausendblatt und mehr) prächtig entwickelt und der Algenbestand wird wesentlich weniger.


----------



## Annett (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen.

Wie Kolja schon indirekt  schrieb: wenn Algen wuchern, besteht ein Ungleichgewicht zwischen vorhandenen/ständig neu eingetragenen Nährstoffen und deren Verbrauchern.
Hier ein Link zum entsprechenden, ausführlichen Fachbeitrag:








						Grundsätzliches zum Thema Algen
					

Hallo zusammen.  Da die Algenfragen irgendwie überhand nehmen... hier mal ein ausführlicher Beitrag zum Thema. Ich hoffe, er hilft dem einen oder anderen beim Verstehen der biologischen Abläufe im Teich weiter.  Woher kommen Algen?  Algen bzw. ihre Überdauerungsstadien (Sporen) sind überall...




					www.hobby-gartenteich.de
				




Nährstoffeinträge erfolgen über
-Fütterung
-Staub/Blätter/Pollen usw.
-eine unzureichend angelegte Kapillarsperre
-zu nährstoffreiches Nachfüllwasser
-....

Kann man die Menge der eingetragenen Nährstoffe nicht reduzieren, muss man für mehr Verbraucher in Form von Pflanzen sorgen.
Oder Wasserwechsel mit nährstoffarmen Wasser machen, beispielsweise bei stark besetzten Koiteichen.

*Durch reinkippen von was auch immer, holt man keine Nährstoffe aus dem System. *
Bei dem oben verlinken Mittel ist nirgendwo zu sehen, was es enthält. Nur weil da "biologisch" steht, würde ICH mich nicht auf die völlige Unbedenklichkeit verlassen. Auch Fliegenpilze sind voll biologisch.


----------



## troll20 (29. Juli 2021)

Annett schrieb:


> Auch Fliegenpilze sind voll biologisch.



Und sie sind sogar essbar 

Die Dosis macht halt das Gift, bzw. die Algensuppe


----------



## TSMUE (6. Sep. 2021)

Hallo zusammen und erstmal entschuldigt die verspätete Antwort. Aber vor dem Urlaub die Hölle und während des Urlaubs mal Digitales Detox gemacht.
Der Befall wurde durch das Mittel deutlich weniger aber ist nicht weg. Habe verstanden es müssen dringend Unterwasserpflanzen in den Teich. Kann ich die im Spätjahr noch setzen oder ist das besser im nächsten zeitigen Frühjahr. Müssen dann sowieso nochmal etwas Schlamm raus holen habe ich das Gefühl.
Muss man Seerosen auch zurückschneiden? Und wenn ja wann macht man das am besten?
DANKE!


----------



## TSMUE (7. Sep. 2021)

Sorry noch eine Nachfrage, dass die Blätter der Seerose solche Löcher bekommen und Welk werden liegt an den __ Libellen Larven oder. Die wurden dort fleißig abgelegt. Danke. Bild 1 jetzt, Bild 2 vor 5 Wochen (noch vor dem Phospat Mittel und bevor der Skimmer 2 Wochen während Urlaub nicht gelaufen ist. Teichpumpe für Wasserlauf aber schon

DANKE


----------

